# Loose skin



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I have lost some weight and am losing more, for my health, not for looks. My skin is getting loose and it bothers me, aside from the obvious surgery, is there anything else I can do to shape it up some?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> I have lost some weight and am losing more, for my health, not for looks. My skin is getting loose and it bothers me, aside from the obvious surgery, is there anything else I can do to shape it up some?



I've always been told exercise. Ive spent most of my life losing and gaining. I found that the more i exercised, the less loose my skin was. Also, gaining weight back might lessen the looseness hee hee..thats what i did. Also, i have a guy-friend on weight watchers wo was complaing of looseness, and he has ameliorated the situation by working out. 

May i ask what you are doing to lose weight?


----------



## toni (Mar 13, 2008)

I had wls and the only option out of my loose skin is surgery. Some peoople say working out helps. I did a lot of that after surgery and it didnt help much for my arms, belly or thighs. Get with a trainer...see what they tell you. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I have eliminated sugar from my food intake, I use wheat bread, and brown rice, low carbs, lots of veggies, and fruits. I park far from the doors at stores etc, so I have to walk further to go inside. I've picked up the pace when I walk, and i just try to stay as busy as possible.

Cajun food is not easy to cook or eat without tons of grease and salt, but I am doing my best to keep it down, I try to eat a big breakfast and lunch, light supper and never eat after 7pm.

I really appreciate the input, thanks


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2008)

I just wanted to step in here and let you-all know that Dimensions is a place where diet talk is discouraged, but healthy eating and exercise talk is encouraged! So if you have a specific diet plan that you want to discuss or promote, please take it to another bulletin board, not Dims.

I didn't want the conversation here to slide into a discussion of specific diet plans, which is against the Dims rules.

Thanks! 

Risible
Dimensions Moderator


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I wasn't promoting anything, and it's not a "specific" diet plan, I was answering a question I was asked. 

I understand your rule and will abide by it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry! i just wanted to know if she was already working out! oopsies...i wasnt trying to spawn a diet discussion! sorry!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 13, 2008)

I have heard that doing cardio one day and weight training the next helps tighten skin. I don't know how true that is but it seems to work for some. I have loose skin on my upper arms I wish I could tighten. I lost a lot of muscle when I had surgery on my arms and now they wave ever time I do..LOL


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean LOL


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> I wasn't promoting anything, and it's not a "specific" diet plan, I was answering a question I was asked.
> 
> I understand your rule and will abide by it. Thanks for letting me know.





Fairest Epic said:


> sorry! i just wanted to know if she was already working out! oopsies...i wasnt trying to spawn a diet discussion! sorry!



No problem, kids; and no apologies necessary. I just wanted to let you know, as I see that you're both fairly new members and might not be aware of one of the rules of Dims.


----------

